

Tiny satellite aims to inspire schoolchildren - somberi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25084547

======
VLM
I can't get to the BBC this morning. Strange. I'd assume the article is
predictable traditional topic and style following from these sites:

[http://www.arrl.org/news/amsat-uk-funcube-1-satellite-in-
orb...](http://www.arrl.org/news/amsat-uk-funcube-1-satellite-in-orbit)

And

[http://www.funcubedongle.com/](http://www.funcubedongle.com/)

If there is anything un-predictable about the article someone should reply
with it.

I'm hoping over the upcoming holiday weekend to do some satellite listening.

~~~
wgx
It's a video report, probably some over-zealous region limiting at the beeb.

Article text is just:

Tiny satellite aims to inspire schoolchildren

6 hours ago

A team of amateur radio enthusiasts has launched a tiny satellite into space
to try to inspire schoolchildren to become the scientists and engineers of the
future.

The Funcube sends and receives messages as it orbits the Earth.

Soon schools will be able to download data from it - directly into the
classroom.

John Maguire reports.

